# Monitor goes blank / Freezes during FFXI gameplay



## Calvinho (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello,

I have some problems with my PC and wonder if i can have some advice.

My Specs : 

Windows: Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) 
Memory (RAM): 1023 MB
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
CPU Speed: 2042.4 MHz
Display Adapters : RADEON 9800 PRO 
Hard Disks: C: 128.0GB | E: 38.3GB
Display : ViewSonic 19" LCD monitor
Screen Resolution : 1440 X 900 - 32 bit

I am currently playing Final Fantasy XI online and usually play using a program called windower v3.3 using 2 characters simultaneously. I got no problem logging into the game, but at random times, the monitor screen will turn blank. (It did not use to happen, only recently when i rebuilt my system using some parts a friend sold to me cheap) 

After which, i get a 'No Signal' message from the screen and everything is fine again after i power off and restart the system. This *ONLY *happens when i start playing FFXI. Normal internet surfing etc, there is no problem.

I have tried to troubleshoot on my own. Below is a list of things i have tried.

1. Originally suspected that maybe my old CRT monitor could be the problem, i bought a Viewsonic 19" LCD monitor but the problem still persists :sigh: Checked cable connections, all well-connected, cables are new. 

2. I read from other forums that it could be a resolution sizing issue, where due to refresh timings, there is possiblity that the adaptor resolution and the game resolution are different and the system does not read them accurately. Or something like that, i didn't fully understand. I have tried to lower the monitor screen refresh rates (forced it to 60Hz via dxdiag.exe) and adjust the resolution sizes as mentioned. I tried several combinations of resolutions, didn't work.

3. I thought it might be a graphic card overheating or some issue like that. I changed the graphic card with another old ATI Radeon 9600 card from my old PC and tried it out. Again, it was able to run but after a while, black screen 

4. I reformated the new HDD i bought and reinstalled Windows and FFXI. I copied over the configuration and online update files for FFXI from a backup HDD. Also updated and installed the latest video drivers, motherboard drivers etc. Nope, wasted 3hrs....


I also noticed a peculiar trait. After work, when i get back and switch on my system and play the game, it is stable, for like 4-6hrs. Only after which, the problem starts and thereafter, it occurs every 10-30mins or so, until the next time round when i leave the PC off for long time. 

Also, if i can recall, initially the new system did not have this problem, it only started after that 1 time, when i was inside the game, that the game freezed. 

At my wits end currently, what was supposed to be an upgrade from my old PC turned out to be giving me quite a headache. Even now, i'm not sure if its a hardware or software issue.

Would glady appreciate it if someone could take a look and offer some advice?? 

Thanks in advance,
Calvin


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you checked power options in the control panel?be sure the monitor is set to never turn off.


----------



## Calvinho (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi sorry for the late reply.

Yes i did turn off the monitor in the power options. Problem still persisted.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

what drivers are you using with that ati card?have you tried the omega drivers


----------



## Calvinho (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Pharoah,

I was previously using Catalyst 7.9 video driver. After what u mentioned, i went back to the ATI website and looked for the latest driver, which was catalyst 7.10. 

I installed 7.10 driver and it seemed to be fine for the hours of usage i did for 1 day. The next day, in-game, as i was changing zones/areas, the problem started again.

So i thought, maybe i'll better use the driver u recommended, so i downloaded the Radeon omega driver and installed it.

It seemed to be ok, i logged into the game and left it idling as i took a quick lunch. After i came back, i started to kill monsters and stuff. Once i started, the screen blanked out again :4-dontkno

Something funny too, whenever this happens and i restart my system, the volume gets loud. I checked the volume control icon, the volume control for 'Wave' will reach max volume, even though i adjusted it to low.

Any suggestions? what other possible causes could it be?

Thks,
Calvin


----------



## Daniele81 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello, I have exactly the same problem of Calvinho.
I have a Radeon 4879HD....it's new.

Calvinho how you fixed this problem..?

Any idea...?

Thank you...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Disable Windower. SQ-E prohibits use of that program with their game.


----------

